
Githubbub: The real-time GitHub commit tracker - freeatnet
http://githubbub.com/
======
kaolinite
Please sanitise the commit messages! In case you're wondering, yes that was me
who said hello to everyone via a JS alert box.. ;-)

~~~
kaolinite
Ugh.. and then some idiot redirects people to a porn site. I hope it wasn't
someone from here after viewing my comment :-(

